#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  French Concession in Shanghai

## Thailandbound

I walked through an area that is famous in Shanghai known as the French Concession. Many expats live in this area as it is quite upscale with beautiful old houses, towering trees and condos/malls as well. The French concession was once designated exclusively for the French back in the 1800's. Since I like the European architecture I was in my zone here. We also visited Fuxing park. 


The trees are just starting to bloom to fullness.











It was so nice to be in a green space as there are no parks near where I live.

----------


## Thailandbound

funny sign

----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound

This man is doing Tai Chi.

----------


## Thailandbound

I've never seen a Starbucks look like this.

----------


## Thailandbound

i'll post more later.  :Smile: .

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, very nice. I like the Chinese-style Starbucks building too - it's different.  :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

^Thanks katie.. I have a few more to post. 









Interesting Chinglish names..this was a clothes store go figure.

----------


## Thailandbound

Very expensive hotel


Hotel has their own car.

----------


## Thailandbound

We're getting into Xintiandi area.. very classy and upscale condos in this area.

----------


## Thailandbound

This one for the beer lovers..



Tesla dealership



This is an excellent vegan restaurant with several locations in the city.

----------


## Thailandbound

This is a mall.. very upscale mall with some unique stores.



Not sure what was going on here, but a lot of people were standing around.


Thanks for following this journey with me. Time to get back to work.

----------


## crackerjack101

What a total waste of bandwidth.
Inane flatulence at best. 

The commentary is derisory;  " 

"Not sure what was going on here, but a lot of people were standing around."  Very enlightening.

"This is a mall" WOW.

Please try and do better next time.

----------


## stroller

Good camera though.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Good camera though.


Agreed.

----------


## DJ Pat

Great stuff. Love the colonial flavour in the first pics.

This is the first time I've seen a bunch of pics that makes Shanghai look 'neat & tidy'

----------


## Thailandbound

^Thanks, Pat. Many places of Shanghai are pretty tidy. Go to Pudong and you'll think you are in the suburbs of an American town.  :Wink:

----------


## Cujo

Shanghai is rich.

----------


## reddog

Thailandbound,what type of camera do you have,as others have posted,good quality pics.

----------


## Thailandbound

^^Well it is the financial and economic hub of China, so you find more wealth and jobs here compared to other cities. 

^ A Canon Rebel EOS T3. I bought it second hand last summer, but hadn't used it much up until recently. It is big and heavy compared to some other cameras. It does take good pics, and I love the zoom on it as I bought a lens for it at the same time.

----------


## reddog

^
Thanks for that.

----------

